# Hit me with your best Pasta dish



## Bam!! (May 25, 2006)

Hi all chefs and sous chefs!

I searched quickly and didn't find a thread with classic pasta dishes summed up in one, so I figured why not create one!

So, from Carbonara to Napolitana....

Let's hear them!


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2006)

Try using advanced search if you get too many results from the regular search feature. Here's the original thread:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/what-is-your-favorite-pasta-sauce-15821.html?highlight=favorite+pasta


----------



## Bam!! (May 25, 2006)

<Try using advanced search if you get too many results from the regular search feature. Here's the original thread:

What is your favorite pasta sauce?  >

Thank you


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2006)

Here's another onehttp://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/whats-your-favorite-pasta-dish-19727.html?highlight=pasta

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/any-good-garlic-pasta-recipes-12942.html?highlight=pasta


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2006)

Can I just simple hit you? Why should I waist perfectly good dish?     , sorry couldn't pass an opportunity to laugh.

Unfortunatelly i only make spahgetti, darn good ones, but nothing special to post here.


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2006)

hi Bam, this is my favorite.

These days it's a recipe I got from urmaniac called Bucattini Amatriciana, one of the very typical pasta dishes Roma style. You can also substitute bucattini (sort of a long macaroni, or spaghetti with a hole in the middle) with regular spaghetti. It is very simple to prepare and absolutely delicious!!

for 2 people
about 50gs/2oz of bacon, crispily cooked and crumbled
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped or minced
1/2 onion, finely chopped or minced
extra virgine olive oil
5 ripe tomatoes, diced (if prefered, peeled) or 1 tin of peeled tomatoes(mush them up in small pieces)
salt
black pepper, or if you like it spicy, red crushed pepper
160g-200g/6-7oz of dry pasta (bucattini or spaghetti)
freshly grated parmigiano, or if available, aged pecorino romano

In a skillet sautè onion and garlic in a sufficient amount of olive oil. When they are well cooked, add the crumbled bacon and tomatoes, season with salt and pepper (or red peper). Bring to boil and cook for several minutes until the flavours are well blended and some of the extra liquid is evaporated.
Meanwhile cook the pasta al dente, and drain
Toss the tomato mixture together with the pasta, serve with plenty of freshly grated cheese.


----------



## MJ (May 25, 2006)

I love this Rachael Ray recipe for chili mac. 
Chili Mac


----------



## Bam!! (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the recipes all.

Any others ?


----------



## pdswife (May 26, 2006)

What about YOU Bam?  What's your favorite?


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2006)

Hi, just thought I'd share, this is a lasagna recipe my dad used that I've altered a bit over the years...
Dads (and Debs) Lasagna
cooked lasagna noodles
2 lbs hamb meat
pepperoni (sliced but not as thin as sandwich meat)
mozzarella, shredded
mushrooms, sliced
ricotta cheese
pasta sauce, 2 jars or equivalent homemade

1. fry up hamb, season a bit to your taste. place in layer along bottom of a really deep roaster or dutch oven.
2. pour some sauce over it, then layer some noodles over it, then coat with some more sauce. Hit all parts, don't want it to dry out.
3. pour and spread tub of ricotta over this, evenly to all edges. Over this add sliced mushrooms.
4. layer of sauce, noodles, and sauce again.
5. place layer of sliced pepperoni, put a layer of sauce, then noodles, then sauce again. (the sauce is important, sounds like alot but it takes awhile to heat up something this thick and you don't want to dry out the edges of the noodles).
6. place a layer of shredded mozarella, I sometimes add other cheeses that I have lying around, i.e. chedder, parm, monteray jack... whatever make it your own.
7. heat in 350 degree oven for 45 min or until heated through. 
Makes a HUGE lasagna, easily feeds 6.

I often make two smaller and freeze one, got in habit when I had an elderly neighbour living below me. I couldn't eat a whole one in a week, and she loved it (gave her something homemade instead of from M & M's meatshop for once). 
I am always open to suggestions, if someone has an idea to alter, rest assured it will probibly be tried out eventually, tried alot of stuff with this recipe, ricotta is just not something that would have occured to my dad, and I'm not fussed on cream cheese in lasagna.


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

*"Hit me with your best Pasta dish"*

*Throws her pan of lasagna at Bam......it stuck......IT'S DONE!!!*


----------



## kimbaby (May 26, 2006)

8 oz of bow tie pasta, cook as directed/drain
crumble 1 lb. of hamb. meat brown /drain(you can use italian sausage if you like)
add spahgetti sauce to meat
stir together,
add 2 cups of italian cheese
and 1/2 cup parmasean

top with cheese 
cover
bake in a 375 degree oven for anout 45 minutes.
serve with a salad and garlic bread...


----------



## vyapti (May 26, 2006)

Here's one of my favorites:

1 lb spaghetti, fusilli or similar pasta 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
1/4 cup olive oil 
6 cloves garlic, cut in half 
4 cups stewed tomatoes 
1/2 cup dry red wine 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/4 tsp black pepper 
2 tbs basil (I prefer dried here) 
1/2 tsp oregano 

Heat oil in a medium sized frying pan over medium heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until it turns a pale golden brown; remove and discard garlic. Add to pan tomatoes (break up with a spoon) and thier liquid, oregano, wine, salt, pepper, and basil. Adjust heat so mixture boils gently; cook uncovered, stirring occasionally, until sauce is slightly thickened (15 to 20 minutes).

Meanwhile, cook pasta until al dente. Drain well and place in a warm serving bowl. Mix hot pasta gently with mozzarella cheese. Pour tomato sauce over all and stir.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

Seafood pasta

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons cream cheese (may use reduced fat)
1 tablespoon flour
1 cup milk 
2 cloves minced garlic (from a jar is fine)
1-1/4 cup shredded parmesan cheese (buy a chunk and grate it yourself)
shrimp, crab, scallops…whatever you have 
handful of frozen peas small jar of pimentos (opt)
fresh Italian Parsley (opt)
16 oz cooked fettuccine

Directions:
In a saucepan, melt butter and sauté garlic until fragrant over medium heat. Stir in flour. Gradually blend in milk while stirring with a whisk. Stir constantly over medium heat until thick and bubbly, about 8 minutes. Stir in cream cheese, heat two minutes, stirring constantly. Gradually add 1 cup of the parmesan and stir until fully melted. Add the seafood and allow to heat through. Toss with cooked pasta. Moisten with a little reserved liquid from the pasta water, if needed. Top with remaining parmesan. 
Cook a few frozen peas or asparagus tips in with the pasta for a bit of green. Garnish with a sprinkling of fresh Italian Parsley.


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

Ooooooh Constance, that sounds like heaven in a bowl.  I AM going to try that recipe.  As for the parmesan....poor fingers are still hurting, but the difference between what you can buy already grated and what you grate yourself is amazingly so different.  I never use the already grated stuff any more.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

You can always do it in your food processor, Icy. Fresh really is better. 

I know about hurting fingers. Hugs to you.


----------



## IcyMist (May 27, 2006)

I like to add mini Italian sausage meatballs made with sweet italian sausage, a little breadcrumbs, a couple cloves of garlic and a little Italian spices into the meat sauce, letting it simmer all day (only need about 45 minutes, but I like to simmer all day).
 ​YumYum Lasagna​ 
1 1/2 pounds lean ground beef 
1 large onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 (29 ounce) cans diced tomatoes 
2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste 
12 dry lasagna noodles or the no boil noodles
2 eggs, beaten 
1 pint part-skim ricotta cheese 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
2 tablespoons dried parsley 
1 pound mozzarella cheese, sliced
½ lb mozzarella cheese, shredded
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
 
DIRECTIONS:
 
I typically make the lasagna the day before I want to serve it because it really tastes really good the second day.  In a large skillet brown ground beef, garlic and onions over medium heat.  Add the Oregon, brown sugar (sounds weird but is good), basil, 1 teaspoon of salt, tomato paste and diced tomatoes.  Only need to simmer for 45 minutes, stirring occasionally but I simmer all day.   
 
In a medium sized bowl, mix ricotta, parmesan, parsley and ricotta and place in the refrigerator where the flavors can mingle until needed.  
 
If you use the no boil noodles, skip this part.  Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add lasagna noodles, and cook for 5 to 8 minutes, or until al dente; drain. Drain the noodles and blot them off on paper towels.  
 
Put some of the sauce on the bottom of the lasagna pan or 9x13 baking dish, cover with 1/3 of the noodles.  Cover with ½ of the ricotta mixture, ½ of the mozzarella cheese and then 1/3 of the sauce.  Repeat steps and then top with remaining noodles, sauce and ½ lb shredded mozzarella.  Sprinkle additional Parmesan cheese over the top. 
 
If you are baking immediately, bake for 30 minutes, if bringing out of the refrigerator and reheating, I have found it will take at least 1 hour before it starts bubbling on the top and is warm all the way through.  Could be my oven, but you will need to watch it.  I also typically cover the lasagna for the first half hour of reheating to keep the cheese from burning.  Let stand 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## Constance (May 27, 2006)

Icy, that's a good looking lasagna recipe. I always use a little brown sugar in my homemade tomato sauce, too.

Have you ever thought about simmering your tomato sauce in a crockpot? I'll bet it would be real good, and you wouldn't have to worry about it scorching.


----------



## IcyMist (May 27, 2006)

Well last time I made 8 pans of the stuff and sauce wouldn't fit in the crockpot.    Had some for my niece's bridal shower, gave some away, had 12 people over for a meal and still have a lot in the freezer.  I doubt I will be making it again for quite a while and since it is a little labor intense, I like to make several batches at one time.


----------



## velochic (May 28, 2006)

I like to cook simple pastas.  Since we eat whole organic foods that are not chemically processed, this dish is great if you enjoy very fresh flavors.

8 oz. whole grain organic spaghetti, cooked per package directions
1 fresh-off-the-vine tomato (no tinned or refrigerated tomatoes), seeded & chopped
3 cloves of garlic, crushed
bunch of basil leaves, torn
2 oz. (60 ml.) to 4 oz. (120 ml.) of your best olive oil

Toss everything together with hot pasta.  Top with grated parm.


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2006)

Velochic that sounds really yummy.  If I ever start growing tomatoes again, I will try it.  TY


----------



## rickell (May 30, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Well last time I made 8 pans of the stuff and sauce wouldn't fit in the crockpot.  Had some for my niece's bridal shower, gave some away, had 12 people over for a meal and still have a lot in the freezer. I doubt I will be making it again for quite a while and since it is a little labor intense, I like to make several batches at one time.


 
I too make tons at one time freezes very well.

But my favorite is the seafood in a white sauce over angle hair
pretty basic all I do different is I use bacon grease instead
of butter adds a wonderful flavor.


----------



## abjcooking (May 30, 2006)

*Mediterranean Pasta*

I can't remember where I got this recipe, but it is one of our favorites.

3 T. olive oil
1 pound skinless boneless chicken breasts, sliced diagonally
1 8.5 ounce jar sun-dried tomatoes, julienned and drained
2 T. garlic minced
1 pound fresh angel hair pasta
1/4 cup fresh basil
1 8.5oz. can artichoke hearts, or fresh
1/2 cup calamata olives, pitted
6oz. feta cheese, crumbled
1/4 cup heavy cream
2 t. dried oregano
salt and pepper

Boil water for pasta.  Heat oil in a skillet and brown chicken strips until no longer pink.  Add tomatoes and garlic and stir for 2 minutes.  In the meantime add pasta to water and cook until al-dente.

Now add basil, artichoke, olives and feta cheese to skillet.  Satue for 1 minute then stire in cream.  Add pasta to sauce sprinkle with oregano and salt and pepper and toss.

*Brie Pasta*

Combine a little olive oil in pan with brie cheese and cook over very low heat until melted.  Stir constantly.  Pour over cooked pasta and stir well.  Add fresh cut tomatoes and shredded basil.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper, toss and serve.  Optional add toasted nuts.


----------



## JohnL (May 30, 2006)

I'm with Velochic on this one,
Nothing better than fresh out of the garden produce.
Unfortunetly I won't be able to fix this dish until the end of July or so. I just put my tomatoes in a few weeks ago. I also just planted an additional 6 plants today (to help spread out the harvest).
I do something similar to V's recipe, but I like to add hot italian sausage and a splash of red wine to the dish.


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2006)

Abj... that sounds wonderful!


----------



## Constance (May 31, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Abj... that sounds wonderful!



I second that.


----------



## XeniA (Jun 1, 2006)

A yummy one from Marcella Hazan's son (Guilliano?):

I think he made it with farfalle, but it would be nice with any fairly delicate pasta, fresh or not.

From what I recall it was just hot pasta dressed with butter and lemon juice and freshly-grated parmesan and lemon zest.

Amazingly refreshing!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2006)

Refeshing and easy.  Thank Ayrton!  Sounds good.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 1, 2006)

* I could never hit you with this........its too good to waste!


http://www.olivegarden.com/press/news_releases/2006/20060404.asp
*


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 1, 2006)

What the heck, I'll give it a go...

For a "traditional" type pasta, 
crispy pan fried pancetta, sweet onion, white wine, shaved fennell, fresh peas, and lobster(or seafood of choice), bound with a little cream and parm, with paperdelle.

For a "Non-traditional" dish,
ginger, cilantro, lime juice, garlic, velvetized dark meat chicken, shrimp, whole dried red chillies(5 or 6), hoisin, pineapple juice, brocolli flowerettes, and finish with lo mien noodles. Garnished with shredded carrots and some bean sprouts. Or for an added kick, radish sprouts.


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2006)

Simple be so yummy. Make some riggitoni according to the directions. Toss with your basic pesto sauce and sliced grilled chicken breasts.


----------



## XeniA (Jun 2, 2006)

Tattrat -- I'll try your "non-traditional" any day! YUM!!  But tell me, please: what's "velvetized" chicken? (For that matter ... what's BDA, V.B., and VA?!)

Pdswife (and anybody else, of course, especially Bam!) -- the _whole book_ by Hazan is really great. It's only on pasta, full of different ideas, and because it's a Doris Kindersly (sp?) book, it's really nice and fun to look at too.


----------

